# Shirts that I've done



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Not sure if this is where i should put this or not. Heres some shirts that i just finished up.not bad for my first layered project.

[MEDIA]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0953-1.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## showtimepromo (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Job !


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

shirts i did for a salon

[MEDIA]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0718.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0717.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

[MEDIA]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0762.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

bowling shirts

[MEDIA]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0761-1.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

sleeve of the hoodies for the salon


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Love the pink camo. Glad to see it applied rather than in a swatch. Really cool.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Those are really nice
Thanks for sharing your work. Keep it up


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

amy_schutt said:


> Love the pink camo. Glad to see it applied rather than in a swatch. Really cool.


i had only seen the swatches too until i got it. Its not as bright as a would like it to be but so far everyone i have used it with is pleased.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is what i was playing with tonight, I have not pressed it centered it, just thru it down a shirt to give you a visual,
It is for a skating club,,
I love this vinyl cutting, yahoooo
I have found however with glitter or halogram, to cut out as much of the plastic clear sheet away from you design, i do this white black tees and white, too.
if a lil speck gets on the clear from weeding your shirts is in the tester hamper,,,
so i cut as much away as i can to give me better chances of not pickup up a goober,,
hope you like it..


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

pretty unique stuff.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

its so pretty 
must been pain in arse


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks mr big,, 
Nope, not pain at all, with vinyl cutter, and glitter hologram


----------



## yourboysha (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice Stuff


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks,,,,it was alot of fun, I sold 50 of them today for 39.95..
that paid for my cutter 3 times,,, well ok i had 10yds of vinyl in there and the hoodies, ok, it paid for my cutter over 2 times,,, 
yahooooo


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

heres another one


----------



## popslittleking (Dec 4, 2008)

So this shirt is vinyl only? How did you get the camo star when vinyl comes in single colors?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Vinyl also comes in different patterns such as camo.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> thanks,,,,it was alot of fun, I sold 50 of them today for 39.95..
> that paid for my cutter 3 times,,, well ok i had 10yds of vinyl in there and the hoodies, ok, it paid for my cutter over 2 times,,,
> yahooooo


Where did you sell the shirts for 39.95? that's quite some MARKUP! I'm impressed! You are talking tshirts with the vinyl skaters?

How do you like the vinyl camo? I just cut some Enduratex pink camo vinyl from signwarehouse today. I did it for some cheerleaders. Vinyl looks ALOT better cut, than it does in an image or on the roll. Looks a little bland, and not bright enough IMO. I wish the pink was a hotter color. I may look at the pink camo from imprintables as well for a future order.

What vinyl are you using? The thermoflex is NICE, but expensive! I've been using/trying some Eco Film lately and it's awesome! It's MUCH cheaper than thermoflex and has a sticky mylar, and weeds/lays nice!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

the 39.95 were hoodies, 
thanks


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> the 39.95 were hoodies,
> thanks


I normally charge 15.00 for a tshirt with a vinyl for a "one-off". For a hoodie I charge 18 base price, so in the ~26$ range for a custom hoodie. With a ~10x10 graphic. What is your normal 'range' for vinyls?


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

QC_Todd said:


> bowling shirts
> 
> [media]http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn206/QCWallDesigns/IMG_0761-1.jpg[/media]


I really like the bowling shirts. How did you print them? Did you use clipart with heat transfer paper or did you use vinyl?


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

look great !! is this vinyl?


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

this stuff came out nice and doing a great job.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes those appear to be vinyl. You can do some really cool stuff with heatpress vinyl.


----------



## GEMINI KING (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Haystees said:


> How do you like the vinyl camo? I just cut some Enduratex pink camo vinyl from signwarehouse today. I did it for some cheerleaders. Vinyl looks ALOT better cut, than it does in an image or on the roll. Looks a little bland, and not bright enough IMO. I wish the pink was a hotter color. I may look at the pink camo from imprintables as well for a future order.


I too was expecting a brighter camo than what i got. IT wasnt bad but when i matched it will the hot pink it did look bland.


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

Natitown said:


> I really like the bowling shirts. How did you print them? Did you use clipart with heat transfer paper or did you use vinyl?


I used hot pink vinyl for that shirt


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

QC_Todd said:


> I too was expecting a brighter camo than what i got. IT wasnt bad but when i matched it will the hot pink it did look bland.


I have a neon pink/neon raspberry that look AWESOME on black, and did some "lipstick republican" shirts with pink/rasberry combo. The pink camo vinyl looks good, but I do wish it was a bit brighter.


----------

